# For Dog Lovers



## Shanghai (Jun 9, 2011)

This post may not belong on this blog, but for the AU Dog Lovers,

Trouble, Leona Helmsley's pet dog, died yesterday in Sarasota, Florida.

Trouble, a Bichon dog, inherited $12 million upon Helmsley's death a few

years ago. A judge later reduced the amount to $2 million and upon Trouble's

death, any proceeds were to be given to a charity. Trouble lived with a

keeper in a posh hotel in Sarasota. He was 82 dog years old.

My family's former dog, Marcie, was a Bichon and looked identical to Trouble.

Unfortunately, our current dog, Archie, will not inherit much on my death!!


----------



## DET63 (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking at the title, I thought this was going to be a thread about a broken-down Greyhound bus!


----------



## Rrdude (Aug 15, 2011)

According to Wiki, dog died last year....."Trouble passed away at age twelve in December 2010, with the remainder of the funds reverted to the Leona M. and Harry B. Helmsley Charitable Trust......"


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought the dog died August 20, 2007.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 15, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> I thought the dog died August 20, 2007.


Maybe Trouble died while chasing a train, that was blowing it's horn, and scaring the fish out of the water, which made the cattle stampede, which scared the dog into chasing the train, on the track...............


----------



## DET63 (Nov 24, 2011)

I assume the dog had been trained to some degree, so I suppose it gets into this forum that way.


----------

